# [Qcad] [SOLVED] Difficulté pour lancer/intégrer dans XFCE

## enduser_

Bonsoir,

j'ai du mal à lancer proprement qcad-3.6.4-pro-linux-x86_64 au sein de mon XFCE 4.10 (c'est une version " payante" pour avoir le droit d'utiliser F11....)

L'unique commande qui fonctionne sous le terminal est la suivante:

```
# LD_LIBRARY_PATH=. ./qcad-bin

```

 (dans le rep. de qcad fraîchement décompressé à partir de l'archive fournit par Ribonsoft)

Pénible pour lancer systématiquement à partir du Terminal ou encore pour l'intégrer dans un launcher de XFCE

J'ai posé la question sur #gentoofr et j'ai cru comprendre qu'il me fallait faire un ls(lien symbolique) vers /opt.... j'avoue n'avoir pas tout retenu et surtout tout oublié ... :/ De plus il m'avait semblé que cette méthode devait m'obliger à refaire mon lien à chaque nouvel upgrade/maj de Qcad

Si quelqu'un avait une procédure ? Ou même une URL qui explique comment lancer proprement des progs sans ebuilds ou compilé "à la main...."

Bien cordialement.

EndU

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Installe QCad dans /opt/qcad-version-courante

Crée un script qcad dans /opt/bin :

```
#!/bin/sh

cd /opt/qcad-version-courante/bin

exec LD_LIBRARY_PATH=. ./qcad-bin
```

Et ainsi, tu peux exécuter ton script dans un raccourci.

----------

